

The Tale of the Spy Who Couldn't Spell - J3L2404
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/01/ff_hideandseek/

======
J3L2404
Outrageous story, hard to believe. I guess Autumn of 2001 was quite disheveled
for many agencies.

